
What happened to GitHub's status page? - krausejj
https://status.github.com
======
krausejj
It used to be transparent - tell me about response times for various services,
etc.

Right now, we believe that Github is having an issue of some sort. The GH News
Feed doesn't reflect recent issues and commits. Yet the status page says "All
systems reporting at 100%" as of 00:00 PST, updated 7 days ago.

For a service we use to do our most important work, this is disappointing.

